# Sell me your Amtrak Century Spot!



## edlubba (Apr 28, 2006)

I would love the opportunity to ride this century, but missed the registration by a few hours. As a first time dad, my sleeping schedule is all messed up, so I woke up 3 hours after registration had started, but the ride had sold out in less than an hour.

I've put on more than a few pounds and was hoping to use this ride as a motivator to ride more and lose weight. I know that there are other rides that I could do, and I am planning to do other organized rides, but this would be a first good one to get back into the swing of things. Much easier to train when there are definite goals made.

For you registered riders, I know the ride is a couple of months from now, so all I'm asking is that if your plans change and you are not able to attend the ride, please keep me in mind when you are giving up your spot. 

Thanks!

Paul

ps... I'm 109 on the wait list. Anyone have any experience on how many people dropped out in past years?


----------

